

Cold calling is a numbers game, just like all other lead generation activities - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/blog/40-blog/98-cold-calling-is-a-numbers-game-just-like-all-other-lead-generation-activities

======
kees
Sorry, but what's the point of this blog post? Maybe this article is somewhat
more valuable (for a start-up).
<http://online.wsj.com/article/S60519BORZO.html> "Software tools and online
services that ... generate[s] sales leads without the usual legwork and the
often-inefficient cold calling. "

------
hop
Sure a numbers game, but I know from experience there are people 10x+ better
than others at cold calling. Its tough to make one adwords campaign that much
better than another.

------
JangoSteve
That's why I built a webapp that makes cold-calling obsolete ;-)

~~~
DanHulton
What the heck, dude. If you're going to shill like that, mention the URL in
your comment or at the VERY LEAST put it in your bio.

(Not that I'm upset that you're mentioning your product, but it was a
successful mention that otherwise fails if you don't provide a way for folks
to find out more.)

